# Training a Bird Dog



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Someone just listed some Brit pups for free in the marketplace. I have always wanted a bird dog and I'm really thinking about getting one of these. My question is how much of my life will be consumed by dog training? I have no experience training a dog at all.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

depends on how well you know bird dogs... and how well the dog listens/handles

10-15 min a night is a good number to start with... then you have to get the dog on birds, etc.. etc...

check out http://www.guadairakennels.com - brent did the initial training with my britt... give him a call and tell him Eric sent ya


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

BassBlaster,
I had no training experience when I got my E Setter 16 months ago. I started visiting hunting dog forums, especially The Pointing Dog Journal BBS, and picked up alot of training tips. For the most part I kept the training simple and fun and focused on obedience. I typically spend an hour or two with my dog 4 to 5 days a week walking, throwing a retrieving dummy, grooming, practicing whoa, heel, stay, come, etc. and generally interacting. I know we walked at least 250 miles the first twelve months I had her, and I lost 20 to 25 pounds of unneeded fat in the process. 

I'm an amature, a novice, newbie, a neophyte, but in my opinion: 
Training sessions should last only as long as they are _fun_.
Obedience training is first and foremost, it'll probably save the dog's life some day and it establishes who is in charge (you, hopefully )
Don't just wing it, research and follow proven methods.
A dog with strong hunting instincts will take care of the rest, so make sure the dog comes from good hunting stock.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

DO NOT GET A BRIT! You will fall in love with them!! My son's two Brits are here, Brit was found near death in Kansas City in a Blizzard, Milo is simply the greatest Bird Dog I have seen. They will become part of your family, I said that would never happen. I have had many dogs over the last 40 years, these two are special! I always kept my working dogs outside, these two are in charge of the house. You will have a great companion.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

luredaddy said:


> DO NOT GET A BRIT! You will fall in love with them!! My son's two Brits are here, Brit was found near death in Kansas City in a Blizzard, Milo is simply the greatest Bird Dog I have seen. They will become part of your family, I said that would never happen. I have had many dogs over the last 40 years, these two are special! I always kept my working dogs outside, these two are in charge of the house. You will have a great companion.


very very true.. britts are awesome


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips guys. I picked her up Sat. Morning. I can't wait till we are spending time together in the field. I got alot of studying to do though. She seems very smart and she listens well. She understands what NO means and we are giving her lots of praise for things done right and she is catching on fast. Thanks again and I'm sure there will be many more questions to come.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

pics of the pup? if you get a chance, get "speed train your bird dog" by larry mueller... great book


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Get the book by Delmar Smith, or borrow the video Perfect Start by Perfection Kennels. Best way to start a bird dog I have seen. Living in Columbus is going to be hard to do some of the training (I know). However, concentrate on yard work (obedience) and the rest will come. 

Good luck and enjoy the pup!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay I'll look for those books. I was also told to pick up Wolters Gun Dog. I was told it is a little outdated but the information was great.


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> Okay I'll look for those books. I was also told to pick up Wolters Gun Dog. I was told it is a little outdated but the information was great.


Pick and choose from the Wolter's book. You'll get a feel for things that just don't seem like intelligent things to do....like "whipping your dog for not coming to you." or using the wing on a string wayyy too much. Has some very good points, but some negatives as well. I may stay clear of it if I were you and stick with the others mentioned.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay, thanks again!


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I field trialed Brittanies for many years.... they rock and are awesome with the family.... Brittanies are a soft dog... alot of the techniques in books like Delmars are for harder headed shorthairs and pointers..... I am looking for a video one of the guys produced .... he was from kansas and it was a good end to end how to bring a Brittany along video

anyway don't go buying pinch collars and such..... you can do it all with a good lead and lots of birds .... i will shoot you an pm


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

A link for resources ... Ron Zook and Ron Lisius are the deans of central ohio brittanies... http://buckeyebrittanyclub.org .... its been a while since I was the president of this club but it is a great resource whether you are into field trials or not.


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

Obedience is the key to a Brit. I have a brit that just turned 1 yr old and I used Wolters Gun Dog. Brits are VERY intelligent willing to please that it is likely that you won't need to worry about "whipping". You can break a brit down with your voice alone. If you are wanting a hunting dog not a trial dog then my opinion it to focus on sit,stay,come,and whoa and get her on birds. Then follw the dog and let her natural instincs work for you. Enjoy!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats on the pup Bassblaster. Great dogs. I got an orange and white female, six months old. Very birdy. I have pics of her posted here somewhere. Finally got her on a few hen pheasents. She did great, not bad for the first time with live birds. You will be pleased with your pup. Posts somes pics. Steel hit it pretty much on the head IMO. Make it fun and you wont be disapointed. Good luck.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Her's a pic of the new pup!!!


----------

